# Garden under pine tree- will anything grow?



## freedomfrom4 (Jul 27, 2009)

We moved to a hill. The only flat area we could find to till is half under 3 pine trees. It has a lot of sun cause the trees are like 70 feet tall, but half of the tilled area is under the pine trees where the needles would have fallen. Will anything grow well in the soil under the tree or will all the needles that have fallen affected the ground so nothing will like that spot?


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Is it pine or cedar that puts out a toxin through their root system? I can't remember which one it is but nothing will grow in about a 30' radius around that tree except the few plants that work in symbiosis with them. 

How flat is flat? A hill is a good spot for a garden if you can work it. A good slope facing south is about the best you can get. The cold frost air just rolls on down off of it and you can start plants earlier than anyone else in your area.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Two things will affect whatever you plant. One is that pine needles act as a natural herbicide to prevent germination. Second is the shallow nature of the pine roots. As a general rule, you'll find that little natural vegetation grows under a pine tree. That's a good indication that anything unnatural also isn't going to do well. 

Martin


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Try sinking a shovel down around the perimeter to see how close the roots are to the surface. Chances are you will have your answer. Seventy foot pines will have lost many of their lower limbs by now--if that is your condition, you may have a chance to do some kind of gardening there, but it probably won't be ideal. Remember that the pine roots have alfeady taken a lot of nutrients by now, so you will probably get some anemic results without ammendments.

You may have to plan out some raised beds, or hillside bunkers, to make a garden. Actually, that would be pretty neat to do, and a good landscaping idea.

geo


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Do a soil test, then you know exactly what you are dealing wit. Blueberries like high acid.


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

My brother in law grew gorgeous impatiens under his 3 story tall spruces (they weren't limbed up and it was very shady underneath), but he was watering them every day and feeding them quite often -- mature trees are aggressive competitors. We have alkaline soil and water, so the acidity caused by the fallen needles wasn't an issue.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Plant the garden on the hill. As Ernie said, a south facing slope especially, is a fabulous spot. I, too, live on a hill. There is NO flat area here. Not even under a tree. We make due.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

In this area, pine trees are an indicator of poor soil. So I agree with the others on testing the soil before planting.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I just read a short article about pine needles and gardening.
Pine needles have a pH of about 3.2 to 3.8, so they DO NOT make a soil acidic.
As someone already wrote, its the roots, which are numerous and shallow that will perhaps be a problem...and the competition for water and nutrients.
I would go ahead and try a few plants there, feed well and often. Take notes for next year.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

We have a lot of pine trees on our land, and a few pretty close to our garden. Some of the roots can cause problems, but we haven't had any trouble growing vegetables. We always clean out the chicken house in the early spring late winter and throw the bedding over the garden. We till it under and let it set a couple of weeks. By the time it's time to plant we re-till and start planting. We've been doing this for 5 years now and have always done well.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

We have pine trees in our gardening area and the only problems they have caused is for tilling (if we get too close). We do need to lime the area and fertilize; but vegies are doing well amongst the pine trees.

We also have cedar trees that are not hampering our gardening except by their shallow roots.

I remember my uncle stating once his garden never produced well and he finally discovered it was because he had a nut tree growing near it. I believe it is the toxins in walnut trees (especially black walnut) that stops vegetable production.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

You'll want to test the soil pH. If it is acid, which is might be, blueberries would be a good choice.

I haven't had any problems with pine or pine needles, except some things don't want to grow in the shade. If soil pH is a problem, the easiest way to deal with it is either raised beds or container gardening.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

here wild huckleberries grow under pines...Id try them or blue berries as oregon woodsmoke suggested.
Artistic gardens sells huckleberry seeds https://www.artisticgardens.com/catalog/
I started some this year, as I think nothing compares to the taste of a huckleberry


----------

